

Mark Cuban: Success & Motivation - gleb
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2007/12/24/success-and-motivation/

======
simianstyle
This seems like it would do well in the next editions of founders at work or
something.

------
tjr
Hmmm. So he agreed to take part in deceiving the employment agency in order to
get his first computer-industry job?

Frankly, I don't have much respect for this.

~~~
trekker7
"Michael wasn't as convinced, but he then asked me the question I was dying to
hear: "Would you not go back to the employment agency at all, so when we hire
you we don't have to pay the fee?" I was in."

Seems to me like he didn't state what his response was. He could have said
"No, that would be wrong."

